# Heat mat size in 2ft viv?



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

the smallest size heatmats i can find is - 6x11in and 11x11in.

so in a 2ft viv really you want 7 or 8in heatmat,

ive bought a 6in one and was going to place it an inch in from the edge.

what do you think?
what size do you use in your 2ft vivs?

cheers


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

id say a 6inch was ok as long as u got a heat bulb to all on a stat


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

put the bulb on a stat? that sounds like the best idea.

ive been looking for somewhere in the uk that sells Flex Watt heat tape any one heard of it?


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

google search it


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

shugnsheena said:


> google search it


it only seems to turn up on american sites, really i want to go and see it in the shop


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

I would say none, heatmats in a vivarium are a massive no no, the unit supplying power to the mat itself is not waterproof so any animal urate or urine will cause a failure and to be honest we all know thermostats fail and for a mat to be on full in a vivarium is asking for trouble.

There was a thread a while ago either on here or another site showing what even a thermostatically controlled heat mat does to the melamine vivariums are made of, invest in a dimming thermostat and use an exoterra day glo bulb. 

Heatmats are perfect for use in racks but cages unless outside are very limited.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Also flex watt is illegal in this country as is importing it and using it so i suggest not as if customs were to find out you wouldnt be very popular. :lol2:


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

ultimate_boides said:


> Also flex watt is illegal in this country as is importing it and using it so i suggest not as if customs were to find out you wouldnt be very popular. :lol2:



didnt no that!:lol2: good job i didnt order any then! cheers for the info. lol

ive got the heatmats in the tank under lino and sealed with silicone, they are low wattage and i currently dont need a stat, floor temp is 90f.

ive seen many people use mats inside with and without stats 

???


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

i fogot to mention that the vivs are for leo's and therefore heatmat is pretty essential


----------

